# Syncing Audible Book on iPhone and iPad



## Jane917

I am wondering how I can sync the audible book I am  listening to on my Ipad2 to my iPhone4s. The book is downloaded on both devices, but I have listened to the first few hours on the iPad. I would like to finish listening on my iPhone. It is so simple to sync my Kindle devices, but I am not sure how to do it with iThingies.


----------



## KindleGirl

When you open the book on your iphone it should automatically sync. It will bring up the message about your last location and ask if you want to go there. If it doesn't automatically sync (that happens occasionally to me) then you have to go into the audible settings (upper left corner, "gear") and tell it to "sync device position". Just remember that your ipad had to have the wifi (if you don't have 3/4G) turned on so it can let audible know where you left off. If that was the case, you may need to go into the audible settings on your ipad and also tell it to sync the device position. Sometimes it takes a little playing around to get it to work if wifi wasn't on initially.


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for all the information. I had to end up doing a manual sync. On my iPhone I just moved the bar to the chapter than I was last reading on the iPad. for some reason other methods did not work.


----------

